# Official Game thread of Cavs vs the Bulls. 7:30 pm [email protected] St Louis



## BenDengGo

*Why is there no Official Game Thread for Bulls at Cleveland ???*

why is there no game thread for this match ?
did i miss something ? those threads usually opened 2 days before the actual match starts.

on the other hand, its saturday.....there are plenty of other think one can do, then watching a pre-season game.


----------



## truebluefan

Let's make this thread the offical game thread. Shall we?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Game time in an hour and 15 minutes...

I don't care about a win, but I just wanna see good play from nocioni, deng and gordon


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Bulls by 12. 
Gordon with 17.
Deng with 22.
Chapu with 19.


----------



## Bulls96

I miss my Carson Ribs dinner :yes:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

86









83

LEADING SCORERS:









25









20


I expect another competitive game. Let's see if Gordon can break out of his shooting slump. It will be challenging against Cleveland's big guards.


----------



## JRose5

Is the game on the NBA.com Audio Pass thing?


----------



## FrankTheTank

The screen has been black for 3 minutes now. maybe its for my own good.


----------



## LuolDeng

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> The screen has been black for 3 minutes now. maybe its for my own good.


Yeah, same here.
God damnit Comcast. They always lose their signal during NIU games as well.


----------



## JRose5

Ooh, Gordon starting.


----------



## elias03

anyone has the link where i can listen to the game like yesterday?


----------



## jwill22bulls

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Yeah, same here.
> God damnit Comcast. They always lose their signal during NIU games as well.


:upset: :upset: :upset: grrr...


----------



## Aesop

Comcast has really been horrible so far. The first two games were filled with audio and video errors and now we've got nothing this third game. This is really inexcusable.


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Is the game on the NBA.com Audio Pass thing?


yes. cleveland feed.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> yes. cleveland feed.


Thanks miz, just got it to go.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

This comcast sports network is a joke. It's barely a step up from a high school project. The screen has been black since 730. Good thing I'm going out to have a few :cheers:


----------



## FrankTheTank

this is bull****. ive been watching a black screen for 13 minutes now.


----------



## bullet

Don't care to much win/lose - just let us be respectable (not like the Boston game)

I hope tonight Ben is gonna hit it offensivly...


----------



## Johnny Mac

6-3 Chicago 9:19 to go in 1st


----------



## Johnny Mac

Ilgauskas at the line after Curry fouled him. 6-5 now.


----------



## Johnny Mac

http://boss.streamos.com/real-live/nba/7256/28_nba-cleveland_audio_040930.ram

To anyone who wants to listen. 

Gordon nails a jumper, 8-5.


----------



## LuolDeng

This is complete bull****.
You can't be losing the game and showing a black screen, way to start your new station with a bang.

Good job having no audio on replays as well. :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> http://boss.streamos.com/real-live/nba/7256/28_nba-cleveland_audio_040930.ram
> 
> To anyone who wants to listen.
> 
> Gordon nails a jumper, 8-5.




thank u


----------



## Kramer

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> this is bull****. ive been watching a black screen for 13 minutes now.


I don't know if anyone has HD-tv, but it was a joke yesterday, too. The game would be widescreen, then it would switch to regular screen... then randomly switch to widescreen and back again. That was annoying, but this is freaking unacceptable! What the F!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How could they not have this crap fixed yet?

While we're bashing comcast, I do NOT like their studio anchors. They apparently only carried over a couple Chicagoans... everyone else seems to be cookie-cutter news anchors from randomly across the U.S. So far, I really hate this station.


----------



## Kramer

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Good job having no audio on replays as well. :upset: :upset: :upset:


ha. yeah, it took me a few replays before my idiotic self stopped trying to turn the volume up.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Chandler hits a jumper at the top of the key! 

11-11


----------



## LuolDeng

Anyone have an email address or someway to contact Comast?

I need to vent.

GOD DAMN!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

NOCIONI is BALLHOGGING, twice on the fastbreak he could of passed and didnt


----------



## FrankTheTank

COMCAST WILL PAY!!!!!!!!! dirty *******s. I miss FSN


----------



## Johnny Mac

Hinrich to Curry under the hoop for the dunk and 1. 

14-13, Curry going to the line for 1 more.


----------



## ScottMay

Rotisserie alert: if he stays healthy and if the officiating mindset remains as it has been thus far this preseason, Zydrunas Ilgauskas is going to have a ridiculous year.


----------



## jsuh84

Comcast is freakin' horrible.

..


----------



## DaBullz

24-19, time out Bulls


----------



## Pay Ton

:rofl: 

I think I'm the only one finding this a bit hilarious, but yes, Comcast has been a complete joke so far. Yesterday, the audio was completely horrendous, and today I can't see ****. It's a bit annoying, but still funny.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Any link to a box score?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Any link to a box score?


http://www.nba.com/games/20041016/SASNYK/boxscore.html


----------



## LuolDeng

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20041016/SASNYK/boxscore.html


Hilarious.  


I guess one preseason game does make someone the 2nd coming.


----------



## ScottMay

Curry gets ball, ball is either shot or turned over. Can he do anything else?

Curry fouls Z, 27-19 . . . does anyone know at which point Skiles is going to bring his fire-and-brimstone approach to D, or do we intend to go into the circus trip giving up 40-point first quarters?


----------



## futuristxen

Damn. Z is killing us.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20041016/SASNYK/boxscore.html


 

:upset:


----------



## ScottMay

Hey, it's Scott Williams! Whoot.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> http://boss.streamos.com/real-live/nba/7256/28_nba-cleveland_audio_040930.ram
> 
> To anyone who wants to listen.
> 
> Gordon nails a jumper, 8-5.


you're awesome.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20041016/SASNYK/boxscore.html


Funny, or annoyingly repetitive? 

You decide. :|


----------



## ScottMay

I will be writing the "Antonio Davis Is Officially Done" thread at some point during this regular season, and it may not be deep into the season, either. Ugh.


----------



## GB

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard#

Go to Bulls, click on " Listen " and it gives you the opportunity to register to listen for free.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny, or annoyingly repetitive?
> 
> You decide. :|


I'd say, but I don't want to get suspended. :grinning:


----------



## futuristxen

MICHAEL WILKS!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Cavs by 8
Reiner misses both FTs

Wilks fouls McGinnis with 2 seconds left.

Wilks hits the long long 3 to bring it down to 7 at the end of the quarter.


----------



## ScottMay

Wilks!


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd say, but I don't want to get suspended. :grinning:


boo


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> boo


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (hoops*, GB*, BigMike, F.Jerzy, ScottMay*, The Truth, Darius Miles Davis, kukoc4ever, pmtan99, ShamBulls*, badfish, numlock, bryzzz01, Pay Ton, lister333, JRose5*, Johnny Mac*, jwill22bulls, bullet, KwaZulu, nwasquad*, Chicago N VA, Bolts, elias03, macijauskas1, mizenkay*, bulls, remlover, MongolianDeathCloud*, KHinrich12, mr.ankle20, deedee, Jujuba, Qwst25, Stormwatch, FrankTheTank, goldenbrown0*, screwdriver2, jsuh84, DaBullz)


----------



## Pay Ton

Finally...

...comcast is now on everyone.


----------



## Pay Ton

****!

I spoke too soon. :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Lucious Harris hits the 2 and is fouled by Pietowski


----------



## HKF

It would be interesting to see Jared Reiner become a decent back-up Center in the NBA, considering he was such a disappointment at Iowa. I hope he does well. Need more decent Centers in the league.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> boo


Dabullz, I love you even if you drive me nuts. You are the epitome of a real fan.


----------



## Johnny Mac

We have a horrible lineup on the floor. Wilks, Pike, Deng, Davis and Reiner. Horrible. This better be just "looking at players" because if we ever saw this lineup in the regular season I'd cry.


----------



## DaBullz

Pitekowski forced to take the 3 at the 24 buzzer, misses, Cavs fast break and get the dunk.


----------



## DaBullz

Deng hits, 38-28


----------



## ScottMay

Prediction: Piatkowski, the player who turned out to be the "centerpiece" of what we got when we gave up Crawford, will shoot less than 33% from 3 this year.


----------



## DaBullz

Chicago 10-24
Cavs 10-21

That's 1st Quarter shooting


----------



## Johnny Mac

Chicago FG - 10-24
Cleveland FG - 12-21


----------



## DaBullz

snow splits a pair, 39-28


----------



## DaBullz

Wilks takes a quick shot, misses.

Scott Williams getting a ton of rebounds early.

Bulls get it back on a turnover by Traylor


----------



## DaBullz

Harrington misses. Newble boards.

Traylor posts up and scores.

41-28.


----------



## Johnny Mac

41-28 Cavs


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Harrington misses. Newble boards.
> 
> Traylor posts up and scores.
> 
> 41-28.


Stop posting the same things before me. :upset:


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Cavs by 8
> Reiner misses both FTs
> 
> Wilks fouls McGinnis with 2 seconds left.
> 
> Wilks hits the long long 3 to bring it down to 7 at the end of the quarter.


DaBullz - Me and many others I guess R counting on the returning of the streaming messege board live brodcasting u used to give us.

please keep updating since there is no live scoreboard (really sucks)

thanks for the hard work , much appreciated


----------



## ScottMay

I am extremely impressed with one aspect of Skiles's coaching right now: the Bulls' starters and top-tier players are in such great, game-ready shape that Skiles doesn't feel the need to play them hardly any minutes in preseason games. They are going to hit the ground running once the season starts and they are ready to stomp some mudholes in other teams' backs on that circus trip.


----------



## Aesop

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Finally...
> 
> ...comcast is now on everyone.


They are just on for the ads. You know, they've got to make their money!


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop posting the same things before me. :upset:


why - competition is good for us who don;t live in the states - 2 brodcasters r better than 1 - no complaints here.


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon back in the game.

Hits a 3

41-31


----------



## DaBullz

Harris hits another 2.

43-31


----------



## DaBullz

Wilks getting a lot of burn at PG.

Nocioni misses, loose ball foul on Harris.

Hinrich back in for Wilks.


----------



## DaBullz

Harrington travels.

Newble misses, Traylor fouls on the rebound.


----------



## DaBullz

Harrington makes the 1st free throw
43-32
Makes the 2nd
43-33


----------



## bullet

We should have signed Harris - we had 2.5 mil to offer since Chapu did not use full mle...


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon called for his 3rd foul, away from the ball.

Gordon guarding Harris.


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon coming in the game. Gordon goes to the bench.


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni hits 2 FTs

43-35


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Harrington makes the 1st free throw
> 43-32
> Makes the 2nd
> 43-33


DaBullz=Number 1

Thanks a million


----------



## DaBullz

Harrington fouls Varajao.

Cavs inbound.


----------



## DaBullz

Scott Williams hits

45-35


----------



## DaBullz

6:17 left
Hinrich is fouled by Williams and will shoot FTs

45-37


----------



## ScottMay

The good thing about foul calls is that they don't bog down the action or thoroughly diminish my enjoyment of the game.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich fouls Wagner on the drive.

Wagner to the line.

Hits the 1st
46-37
Hits the 2nd
47-37
5:57 left


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> The good thing about foul calls is that they don't bog down the action or thoroughly diminish my enjoyment of the game.


:laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac

Hinrich, Duhon, Nocioni, Harrington, Curry on the floor for the Bulls. 

Cavs winning 47-37


----------



## DaBullz

Curry misses in the lane.

Newble follows a missed shot with an impressive dunk.

Curry dunks and is fouled on Verejao

5:26 left
49-37


----------



## DaBullz

timeout


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> The good thing about foul calls is that they don't bog down the action or thoroughly diminish my enjoyment of the game.


:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (Dan Rosenbaum*, GB*, F.Jerzy, ScottMay*, hps, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, Spyfy, pmtan99, Hong Kong Fooey, badfish, numlock, Pay Ton, lister333, JRose5*, Johnny Mac*, Aesop, Bulls96*, futuristxen, bullet, KwaZulu, Chicago N VA, elias03, macijauskas1, mizenkay*, remlover, sboydell, MongolianDeathCloud*, KHinrich12, Jujuba, Qwst25, jsuh84, DaBullz)

timeout


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (Dan Rosenbaum*, GB*, F.Jerzy, ScottMay*, hps, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, Spyfy, pmtan99, Hong Kong Fooey, badfish, numlock, Pay Ton, lister333, JRose5*, Johnny Mac*, Aesop, Bulls96*, futuristxen, bullet, KwaZulu, Chicago N VA, elias03, macijauskas1, mizenkay*, remlover, sboydell, MongolianDeathCloud*, KHinrich12, Jujuba, Qwst25, jsuh84, DaBullz)

timeout

Here's a URL to a box score. It's got no stats in it, but the score is updated periodically.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2004101605


----------



## bullet

Who's our leading scorer?

How's Chapu doing??


----------



## DaBullz

50-42

Bulls ball

Hinrich fumbles it out of bounds on the inbounds pass.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich with the layup

50-44


----------



## Johnny Mac

50-46 Cavs


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon leads the fast break and dishes to curry for the dunk.

50-46


----------



## JRose5

Sounds like Curry threw one down hard, you could hear the crowd react to it on the radio feed.

"OOHH!"


----------



## Johnny Mac

50-48 Cavs

Timeout Cavs.


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon with the steal, another fast break.

Deng misses the layup, chapu tips, no, Curry finishes.

50-48

Timeout Cavs


----------



## ScottMay

I may be crazy, but out of all nine point guards currently on the roster, don't you feel most at ease when it's Duhon running the show?


----------



## HKF

Duhon just may make the team. Good for him.


----------



## bullet

espn also has score updating only:| 

does anyone know the reason for no live web coverege (accept DaBullz and J Mac )


----------



## futuristxen

Is there a David Jackson on the Cavs? The announcer keeps saying David Jackson. Is he talking about Luke Jackson?


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Is there a David Jackson on the Cavs? The announcer keeps saying David Jackson. Is he talking about Luke Jackson?


Yea they mentioned a few minutes ago that he was a FA who was also from Oregon, apparently.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry with the layup to tie the game.

And he's fouled.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Hinrich to Curry, Curry finishes, and 1

51-50 Bulls lead


----------



## futuristxen

Bulls COMEBACK!


----------



## DaBullz

Wagner hits a 3.

53-51 Cavs.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Wagner for 3.

53-51 Cavs


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I may be crazy, but out of all nine point guards currently on the roster, don't you feel most at ease when it's Duhon running the show?


Yup (not including Kirk for now)


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea they mentioned a few minutes ago that he was a FA who was also from Oregon, apparently.


Confusing.


----------



## DaBullz

The cavs are playing some serious scrubs right now. Wagner is by far the best player on the floor for them.

Bulls are playing Deng, Curry, Duhon, Chapu, and Hinrich.


----------



## DaBullz

Art Long, David Jackson, Newble, Verejao, and Wagner for the cavs.


----------



## LuolDeng

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The cavs are playing some serious scrubs right now. Wagner is by far the best player on the floor for them.
> 
> Bulls are playing Deng, Curry, Duhon, Chapu, and Hinrich.


It's all good.
The Celtics did the same thing against us.
GP and Pierce played most of the 1st half, along with some other rotation players.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The cavs are playing some serious scrubs right now. Wagner is by far the best player on the floor for them.
> 
> Bulls are playing Deng, Curry, Duhon, Chapu, and Hinrich.


Thats probably why we cut a double digit lead down pretty quickly.


----------



## DaBullz

Griffen in for the Bulls.

Newble with an airball as the :24 expires

53-52 Cavs.


----------



## Johnny Mac

53-53 tie ball game.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry fouled.

Misses the 1st
Hits the 2nd

Tie game, 53-53


----------



## DaBullz

2:00 to play

Wagner misses, Varajao boards. Duhon pokes it out of bounds.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Art Long, David Jackson, Newble, Verejao, and Wagner for the cavs.


David Jackson - U mean Luke , or did I miss something??


----------



## DaBullz

Curry commits his 3rd foul.

1:44 to play

David Jackson hits the 1st
54-53
Harrington in for Curry
Hits the 2nd
55-53


----------



## Johnny Mac

55-53 Cavs lead after Jackson sinks two free throws

1:44 to play


----------



## ChiBullsFan

Duhon's no worldbeater on offense, but he sure does a lot of the basic PG duties very well. He could be starter material for the right team.

On this Bulls team, he is clearly earning that backup spot. How can Skiles not want the maturity, passing and defense that Duhon brings to the table? His outside shooting has looked halfway decent, and he's shown he can get to the bucket on occasion too.

What else does he need to prove?


----------



## DaBullz

DAVID Jackson, also went to Oregon.

He's getting burn so maybe some scout will like him and another team will pick him up. Silas is doing him a big favor.


----------



## futuristxen

sigh. foul foul foul.
I hope this gets figured out by the time the season starts.


----------



## DaBullz

Agreed about Duhon.

Bulls hit to tie it.

David Jackson misses from 15.

Cavs get the ball out of bounds, tho.

Jackson misses from the left corner. Rebound fought for, goes OB to Bulls.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> sigh. foul foul foul.
> I hope this gets figured out by the time the season starts.


For real, we've got both teams 55+ at the half, but only because of free throws. Was that their idea of higher scoring games? That does nothing for me.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich nice drive and pass to Deng for the layup.


----------



## JRose5

I wasn't really paying attention until a few minutes ago, were we getting smoked when the Cavs didn't have their scrubs in?


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon misses a 3 on the fast break. Cavs take a :20 timeout to set up a last second play.


----------



## FrankTheTank

yeah!!!! comcast is working finally


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> I wasn't really paying attention until a few minutes ago, were we getting smoked when the Cavs didn't have their scrubs in?


Bulls were down by as many as 13


----------



## DaBullz

57-55 Chicago, :21 left


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Duhon's no worldbeater on offense, but he sure does a lot of the basic PG duties very well. He could be starter material for the right team.
> 
> On this Bulls team, he is clearly earning that backup spot. How can Skiles not want the maturity, passing and defense that Duhon brings to the table? His outside shooting has looked halfway decent, and he's shown he can get to the bucket on occasion too.
> 
> What else does he need to prove?


That he loves a good tea baggin ?


----------



## LuolDeng

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> yeah!!!! comcast is working finally


YESSS!
It's about time you POS station.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> I wasn't really paying attention until a few minutes ago, were we getting smoked when the Cavs didn't have their scrubs in?


Its been pretty even. 

Cavs built a big lead when we had a horrible lineup on the floor. Cavs put a horrible lineup out there against some of our starters, and we came back. 

Now its 57-55 Bulls lead.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls were down by as many as 13


Doesn't sound good.
I started listening when they made that run so I was kind of pumped, then I heard them say Art Long and David Jackson, and I figured thats not a good thing.


----------



## DaBullz

Inbounds to David Jackson.

Dribbles out the court.

Jackson misses with :05 left, Newble follows with the dunk.

57-57 at half.


----------



## ScottMay

It's a trade-off: yes, there are 114 points on the board at the half, but the game is on a pace to end at 1:47 A.M. EDT.


----------



## DaBullz

21 more posts and I hit 10,000

I need a life ;-)


----------



## superdave

WTF?! The game didn't show on CSN until like 1 minute ago.

Anyone else have this problem?!

:upset: :upset:


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Duhon's no worldbeater on offense, but he sure does a lot of the basic PG duties very well. He could be starter material for the right team.
> 
> On this Bulls team, he is clearly earning that backup spot. How can Skiles not want the maturity, passing and defense that Duhon brings to the table? His outside shooting has looked halfway decent, and he's shown he can get to the bucket on occasion too.
> 
> What else does he need to prove?


I think nothing.

we have to sign him and apparently be happy with what might be a nice steal...

And I'd like to remind U chibullsfan something the college bb history proffesor (hong kong fooey) reminded me not long ago in one of his posts:

*Duhon was a great consistent shooter in HS!!!* 

and his 1st year if I remember correctly (HKF probably remembers without scanning the web) , then lost it.

I hope with some work (probably mostly mental since he got the ability) he can return to those days and be an even more solid player for our franchise...(or maybe I'mjust dreaming again - personally I'd give him the credit)


----------



## Kramer

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> WTF?! The game didn't show on CSN until like 1 minute ago.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?!
> 
> :upset: :upset:


EVERYBODY had this problem. Did anyone see if the announcers at least acknowledged the problem once the feed finally started?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls have a deal with the Cable system. Game gets blacked out when the Bulls fall behind by 10.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls have a deal with the Cable system. Game gets blacked out when the Bulls fall behind by 10.


:laugh:


----------



## bullet

Scoring leader , rebounds , stats of any kind for the blind??


----------



## ScottMay

:laugh: 

Some flunky had to go on the air in the studio on the Cleveland radio feed because Joe Tait (terrific play-by-play dude) had trouble getting back to his post from the crapper.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> I think nothing.
> 
> we have to sign him and apparently be happy with what might be a nice steal...
> 
> And I'd like to remind U chibullsfan something the college bb history proffesor (hong kong fooey) reminded me not long ago in one of his posts:
> 
> *Duhon was a great consistent shooter in HS!!!*
> 
> and his 1st year if I remember correctly (HKF probably remembers without scanning the web) , then lost it.
> 
> I hope with some work (probably mostly mental since he got the ability) he can return to those days and be an even more solid player for our franchise...(or maybe I'mjust dreaming again - personally I'd give him the credit)


Yes, he was darn near a 40% 3-point shooter as a Freshman and with range. If he ever regains his confidence as a player that he had in the 2001 USA Team trials where he destroyed Frank Williams, Jameer Nelson and Troy Bell, then he will be a fine player. I remembered arguing for Duhon with friends in college, so I hope he does make the team. He just needs to regain his shot. If he doesn't, the Bulls many times when he is out there will be playing 4 on 5.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Scoring leader , rebounds , stats of any kind for the blind??


Bulls are 18/40 from the field, being outrebounded 27-24. Curry has 17 points, Deng 12. Ilgauskas has 15 points in 13 minutes, and Drew Gooden leads all with 7 boards in very limited minutes.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> Some flunky had to go on the air in the studio on the Cleveland radio feed because Joe Tait (terrific play-by-play dude) had trouble getting back to his post from the crapper.


Don't you love it when Pat Hughes is gone in the 7th or 8th and nobody is on with Santo and he has to do the play by play for a few moments? He's terrible, but in a very amusing way.


----------



## HKF

About the fouls, does anyone else think some of the whistles are attributed to having guys out there who don't really know the system that well and soon will be cut. 

I mean Art Long, David Jackson, Mike Wilks... these guys are cuttable people. I doubt we will see as many whistles, when the main guys are playing 34+ minutes a night.


----------



## DaBullz

Snow, McGinnis, Gooden, James, Ilgauskas

Nociioni, Gordon, Hinrich, Curry, Chandler

Starting lineups for 2nd half


----------



## JRose5

34 fouls in the first half. Curry, Gordon, Chandler with 3 a piece.


----------



## DaBullz

Snow drives, he's fouled by Gordon. His 4th.


----------



## DaBullz

Snow 2-5 from the line

Hits both

59-57 Cavs


----------



## DaBullz

Chandler fouled at the 3pt line by Gooden.

What's CHandler doing at the 3pt line?


----------



## LuolDeng

Pretty J from Nocioni.


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni ties it with a 15 footer.


----------



## DaBullz

LeBron hits from the corner.

61-59


----------



## LuolDeng

Damn fade away in the corner from LeBron.


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon misses, LeBron boards.

Lebron misses, boards, misses, boards, passes it out, but Hinrich commits the foul.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 34 fouls in the first half. Curry, Gordon, Chandler with 3 a piece.


Jeez . . . that's almost half the sum total of fouls available to an entire 12-man roster.

This is ugly, and I don't see how it'll make things better. I want offenses to evolve to be better than today's stingy defenses, not this garbage.


----------



## DaBullz

McGinnis misses, Hinrich comes up with the loose ball.

Curry has it stolen by Snow.

Cavs go up 63-59 on the fast break bucket.

Is Curry a black hole (ball goes in, never comes out)?


----------



## DaBullz

We get to see the Bulls' best against the Cavs' best right now.


----------



## DaBullz

ScottMay:

Where'd you get the half-time stats?


----------



## ScottMay

Curry makes DeSagana Diop look like Bob Cousy.

Note: when it's been starters/best players vs. starters/best players tonight, the Cavs have smoked us. I just want that out there for when the post-game spin starts up.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls ball.

Curry has it stolen again.

LeBron goes for the dunk, Nocioni slams him hard.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> ScottMay:
> 
> Where'd you get the half-time stats?


From Joe Tait (once he got back from the bathroom).


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Note: when it's been starters/best players vs. starters/best players tonight, the Cavs have smoked us. I just want that out there for when the post-game spin starts up.


Have they? Cavs built their lead when we had Wilks, Pike, Deng, Davis and Reiner on the floor. We came back when they had their scrubs in.


----------



## LuolDeng

LeBron travels...no call.
Gets fouled.
Makes 1.

BS.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls are 18/40 from the field, being outrebounded 27-24. Curry has 17 points, Deng 12. Ilgauskas has 15 points in 13 minutes, and Drew Gooden leads all with 7 boards in very limited minutes.


Thank U scott , but a serious post by u with nothing to laugh about is quite hard to digest


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni's 3rd foul.

LeBron at the FT line. 3-4 tonight

Hits the 1st
64-59 9:05 left
Misses the 2nd
Curry boards

He passes the ball to Hinrich ;-)


----------



## DaBullz

Curry follows a Nocioni miss with a slam.

3 second call against the BUlls.


----------



## FrankTheTank

Eddy Curry is a beast.


----------



## DaBullz

64-61

McGinniss missed the technical FT.

LeBron misses, Gooden with his 8th rebound. Hinrich tips it OB.

Snow misses from 20 ft, Nocioni boards


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Comcast will lose ALOT of buiness with this new piece of SH*TTTTT channel


----------



## DaBullz

Snow draws the charge. Dunno who got the foul.

Pargo is in.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, he was darn near a 40% 3-point shooter as a Freshman and with range. If he ever regains his confidence as a player that he had in the 2001 USA Team trials where he destroyed Frank Williams, Jameer Nelson and Troy Bell, then he will be a fine player. I remembered arguing for Duhon with friends in college, so I hope he does make the team. He just needs to regain his shot. If he doesn't, the Bulls many times when he is out there will be playing 4 on 5.


Thanks proffesor!

So it's only the head - not some kind of injury to the palm/Elbow/shoulder that changed that (I don't remember one myself)


----------



## HKF

DaBullz found a new way to post pad.


----------



## JRose5

Pargo sighting.


----------



## DaBullz

Gooden misses over Chandler. Curry boards.

Handcheck foul on McGinniss.


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni has his pass stolen by LeBron.

Cavs run their offense.

Snow misses. Z boards, misses, boards again, hits.

66-61


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks proffesor!
> 
> So it's only the head - not some kind of injury to the palm/Elbow/shoulder that changed that (I don't remember one myself)


It's got to be mental. Well he seems to be over his alcohol problems, so it would have to be confidence issues.


----------



## DaBullz

CUrry with another dunk.

66-63


----------



## LuolDeng

Curry with another great move, and a flush.


----------



## DaBullz

Post padding?

10,0000!


----------



## DaBullz

Gooden scores on the offensive board. That's his 10th board.


----------



## chifaninca

Hey guys watching the game,


Does it appear that we are working on anything in particular - i.e. defensive or offensive sets? Are particular players trying certain shots over and ocer - i.e. - new shots like a baby hook or whatever?

Also, huge question is - Is Curry turning into Marcus Fizer? A black hole who will foul out from bad fouls and get no rebounds?


----------



## Johnny Mac

Our rebounding is *horrible* tonight. They are getting 2nd and 3rd chances every time down.


----------



## JRose5

On a sidenote, Yankees/Sox game getting ugly... 11-6 NY now.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Post padding?
> 
> 10,0000!


Congrats on 10,000! Don't give yourself too many zeros, there!


----------



## superdave

Holy crap. That is the best move I've ever seen Eddy do.

Spin and reversed dunked on Big Z.


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni misses. Gooden fouls on the loose ball. Foul #2.

Chandler gets it in the post and actually tries to pass it out. Knocked OB to cleveland.

Cavs travel, turnover.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's got to be mental. Well he seems to be over his alcohol problems, so it would have to be confidence issues.


if thats it imo it's fixable.talent can't be bought but confidence can in time.


----------



## DaBullz

68-63 cleveland

Curry and Hinrich play 2 man ball. Curry passes it back to hinrich, back to curry. Turnaround 8 footer, banks off the glass, goes OB.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Post padding?
> 
> 10,0000!


Congrats . . . and if it is padding, it's not as if you're not making an effort. You've done more than your fair share of play-by-play (even for a few Raptors games), and you probably rack up 150+ in each of those.


----------



## DaBullz

Snow commits the foul. Nocioni to the line.

Hits the 1st
68-64
Hits the 2nd
68-65

Nocioni with 7

Foul right away on Pargo.


----------



## Johnny Mac

7 points for Nocioni tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats . . . and if it is padding, it's not as if you're not making an effort. You've done more than your fair share of play-by-play (even for a few Raptors games), and you probably rack up 150+ in each of those.


Yeah, I do get 100+ maybe 150


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> if thats it imo it's fixable.talent can't be bought but confidence can in time.


Success, while on the court will be the most important thing for him, but mostly the fact that he is out of the scrutiny of trying to be a superstar at Duke should be the most important aspect that he has going for him. 

Ironic that he ends up back in a place where Jay Williams was and yet may excel in his role, where Jay looked unsure of himself and that is in running a team.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Post padding?
> 
> 10,0000!


Congrats , u've become a bbb legend - a worthy one!

If u keep in this pace throughout the preseason U got a shot at TBF


----------



## ScottMay

Broadcasting note: Joe Tait has said the word "Nocioni" roughly 89 times during the game tonight. Amazingly, he has pronounced it differently each and every time.


----------



## LuolDeng

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do get 100+ maybe 150


You got 73 so far tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

Both teams in the penalty 
69-65

McGinnis misses the 2nd FT

Z grabs the board.

Cavs run the offense.

LeBron airballs a 20 footer

Pargo rips the board right in front of curry (just kidding)


----------



## DaBullz

Cavs ball OB

NoiJohnny


----------



## HKF

DaBullz, how can a guy with over 14,000 posts ever accuse you of Post Padding? :bsmile:


----------



## LuolDeng

Kirk misses from the top of the key.
Tyson with a tip dunk. HUGE!
Best play since Comcast has shown the game.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Pargo doesn't pass. Duhon having a great night. 

Thats the update there.


----------



## DaBullz

69-67 after a bulls' dunk

Pargo fouls James.

Newble in for Snow


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon back in for Pargo, coincidentally.

Deng in for NoiJohnny

McGinnis hits two FTs
71-67


----------



## DaBullz

4:25 left

Z fouls Hinrich. 5th foul!


----------



## Johnny Mac

Z picks up his 5th foul.


----------



## DaBullz

Reiner in for Curry
Williams in for Cavs for Z

Hinrich makes the FTs
71-68


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Holy crap. That is the best move I've ever seen Eddy do.
> 
> Spin and reversed dunked on Big Z.


Wow , he did that!!


----------



## JRose5

Reiner in for Eddy, whats Curry got for points so far?


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Pargo rips the board right in front of curry (just kidding)


If it didn't matter so much to most people, I would strongly encourage you to make up stuff in these. It is the preseason, after all.


----------



## DaBullz

LeBron makes a great pass to Gooden, who draws the foul (on Hinrich).

Hinrich's 3rd foul

Gooden to the line.

Hits the 1st
Hits the 2nd
73-68


----------



## HKF

What I'm seeing here is the refs are actually calling legit whistles. Too many guys play defense with their hands. Funny, the Bulls game seems to be going a little longer than the others around it, but as guys learn to stop playing slapping D, they won't be whistled as much.


----------



## LuolDeng

Deng with a nice stroke from the land of plenty.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats . . . and if it is padding, it's not as if you're not making an effort. You've done more than your fair share of play-by-play (even for a few Raptors games), and you probably rack up 150+ in each of those.


effort needed by the blind and much appreciated

Pad on...


----------



## Johnny Mac

Very good sign. If Deng extends that range to the three point line, he will be a very good player.


----------



## DaBullz

SOrry, stopped to read.

Bulls scored

Hinrich fouls LeBron.

LBJ to the line.

Hits the 1st
his 11th point
Misses the 2nd
Chandler boards


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich drives, is fouled by gooden.

Foul #3 on Gooden.


----------



## DaBullz

Harris in for James.

Hinrich misses the 1st
74-71
Hits the 2nd
74-72
3:28


----------



## Johnny Mac

74-72, 3:28 to go in 3rd


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich with 8 points

Gooden charges into Hinrich. Foul #5


----------



## LuolDeng

Hinrich takes the charge.
Beautiful.


----------



## DaBullz

Traylor in for Gooden.

Duhon banks the shot and misses and Chandler follows to tie the game.


----------



## LuolDeng

Holy ****.
****ing awesome play by Tyson.
Hard rebound is tipped off the backboard and he slams it home again.


----------



## DaBullz

McGinnis hits to give the cavs a 2 point lead.


----------



## LuolDeng

And Duhon takes a charge.
Good job.


----------



## FrankTheTank

INCREDIBLE dunk by chandler


----------



## DaBullz

Reiner has his shot blocked, OB to Cavs.

Williams airball from the corner. Deng boards.

Deng drives, shot blocked by Williams.

Newble charges into Duhon

2:02 left
76-74 Cavs

timeout


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Holy ****.
> ****ing awesome play by Tyson.
> Hard rebound is tipped off the backboard and he slams it home again.


Chandler will avg. a double double this year.


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon has to make this team.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> If it didn't matter so much to most people, I would strongly encourage you to make up stuff in these. It is the preseason, after all.


Scott - u r dangerous , lock him up.

DaBullz , don't listen , where I'm sitting U can write Pax and Skiles r french kissing and I'll accept , so lets keep it basic


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Duhon has to make this team.



Agreed.

Have we seen any of Wilks or Frankie tonight?


----------



## franky5183

Can someone post a short video of that Chandler putback? I just heard the crowd gasp like crazy on the radio.


----------



## LuolDeng

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Duhon has to make this team.


If he doesn't make the team, I want in on your fire Paxon club.


----------



## Kramer

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> INCREDIBLE dunk by chandler


:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: 

Anyone who can't see the game now HAS to watch Sportscenter's Top 10... There's NO WAY this dunk isn't on there. I'd be shocked if it's not #1.


----------



## Machinehead

Seems like Tyson is scoring Marcus Camby type points 

He has not have been strong enough in previous seasons to finish garbage points in traffic even though he has always looked like that type of player 

Be interesting to see when the real seaon starts if this is a step up for Tyson and not just some pre season abberation


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Have we seen any of Wilks or Frankie tonight?


Wilks played pretty good from what I heard.

He hit a 3 at the end of Q1 to keep the Bulls from going into Q2 with a 10 point deficit.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I think Skiles is really leaning towards Duhon as far as the back up PG battle. 

I havent heard Ben Gordons name much tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

Chandler quick turnaround, misses.

Rebound Harris.

Harris hits from the top of the key
78-74


----------



## superdave

Everyone.... watch the game highlights.

Two... okay three...amazing dunks so far. Eddy's spin move reverse dunk on Z, Tyson had a lefty putback and another more impressive one w/ his right.


----------



## DaBullz

Reiner called for a moving pick.


----------



## LuolDeng

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I havent heard Ben Gordons name much tonight.


He's got 5 fouls.


----------



## superdave

I hope Duhon makes this team.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Hinrich takes the charge.
> Beautiful.


Is there a "taking a charge" statistic anywhere on this planet??

Kirk has impressed me last season with the amount of of' fouls he takes to the chest!


----------



## DaBullz

Cavs throw it away. Backcourt violation.

Bulls ball with about 1:15 left


----------



## JRose5

"My bad, as they say"
:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich passes inside to Reiner. He fumbles it, gets it back. Fouled by Scott Williams.

1:00 left exactly.

Reiner misses the 1st
He has 1 point
Misses the 2nd
Traylor boards


----------



## DaBullz

Harris misses. Loose ball. People diving everywhere. Deng comes up with it.

Foul called on Newble.


----------



## DaBullz

78-74, :30 left

Deng hits the 1st
Deng hits the 2nd
78-76


----------



## LuolDeng

Nice hustle by Deng.
Rewarded with 2 FT's.


----------



## Machinehead

Is it just me or are fouls being called on every play ?


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> "My bad, as they say"
> :laugh:


I like the curmudgeonly "what?" after each whistle.

I also like the pronounciation of "Luuhl Degnnn"


----------



## DaBullz

Cavs chewing up the clock.

McGinnis hits from 15 ft on the baseline

80-76

Duhon drives, kicks to right sideline to Reiner. 

CLANK

80-76 end of Q3


----------



## LuolDeng

Duhon sets up Raiener or however you spell it with a perfect pass.
Clank...

End of 3.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Is it just me or are fouls being called on every play ?


Is it ever not "just you?"
;-)


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the curmudgeonly "what?" after each whistle.
> 
> I also like the pronounciation of "Luuhl Degnnn"


:laugh: 

Yea that last foul warranted a blunt "What is it now."


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it ever not "just you?"
> ;-)


Never


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Is it just me or are fouls being called on every play ?


It's not just you. The constant whistles are about to drive Joe Tait stark raving mad, and not just because this game is going to end so late he's not going to be able to find a cab to get him back to his hotel.


----------



## DaBullz

I'm not sure that there's really a lot of extra fouls being called or whether it's just a lot of sloppy play from guys who aren't going to end up making the team.

But there sure are a lof of fouls called on the starters.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls and cavs shooting about 43% each.

Cavs with a 5 rebound edge

Curry with 21
Deng with 17

Ben Gordon leading the bulls in rebounding with 5


----------



## Johnny Mac

Curry with 21 points
Deng with 17 points

Gordon leads Bulls in rebounding with 5.


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni fouled by newble in the lane.

Foul #5 on Newble.


----------



## JRose5

Bulls shooting just under 43%.
Curry 21, Deng 17.

High rebounder is Gordon with 5.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

LOL

I told everyone that Duhon would be the perfect backup PG. What I didn't know was, sending him to europe would of been a BIG mistake. He's definintely a keeper.


----------



## remy23

In Cleveland's other game, almost 80 total fouls were called. It's going to take a while for the players to get used to the rules.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls and cavs shooting about 43% each.
> 
> Cavs with a 5 rebound edge
> 
> Curry with 21
> Deng with 17
> 
> Ben Gordon leading the bulls in rebounding with 5


**** you! 

Stop stealing my posts. :upset:


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> **** you!
> 
> Stop stealing my posts. :upset:


:laugh: :laugh: 


:uhoh:


----------



## ScottMay

Small scoring update: Curry has 21, Deng 16. Gordon leads the Bulls in rebounding with 5 (is that even possible?).

A total of 16 players on both teams have 5 fouls apiece.

* Okay, I made that up, but in the end it's going to be pretty close.


----------



## DaBullz

Snow called for his 5th foul.

Maybe :10 gone in Q4.

Nocioni misses a running right hander from 10 ft. Chandler called for the foul on the rebound.

:25 into the quarter


----------



## LuolDeng

Damn, Tyson on a fast break for another monster dunk, fouled. DAMN!


----------



## DaBullz

Scott Williams fouls Chandler. His foul #3.

Bulls 25-34 FT
Cavs 25-37 FT


----------



## Bulls96

Does anybody know how many R has Tyson so far ?


----------



## DaBullz

AD sighting.

Duhon misses a 3. Newble boards

Traylor misses from 18

Rebound to cavs. They reset.

Williams hits from the corner, unguarded.

82-76


----------



## HKF

Chandler has the potential to be a rich man's Marcus Camby. I really expect him to be a guy getting 18 and 14 in his prime with 3-4 blocks per game.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Does anybody know how many R has Tyson so far ?


Fewer than Gordon, apparently.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

When do they show the sportscenter top 10 plays?? cuz I won't count on NBATV showing any bulls highlights


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni misses from 18

Loose ball foul on Chandler

"tagged with another one"

4th foul on Chandler?


----------



## DaBullz

Curry in for Chandler

Curry has 3 fouls and 5 boards. I guess he's tied with Gordon for 5.

Cavs miss.

Traylor with the steal, then throws it back to the Bulls.

Nocioni misses his 2nd straight.

Ball OB to bulls.

LUKE Jackson in the game for the 1st time.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Is it me or did tyson develop a real "kg" like jumpshot?


----------



## DaBullz

82-76, 9:15 left

Duhon with teh steal

Lobs to nobody. Williams held AD.

Scott with 4 fouls.


----------



## ScottMay

FJ: change into your plastic underwear. Luke Jackson is in the game.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> Is it me or did tyson develop a real "kg" like jumpshot?


*may have to apologize to the board about first preseason game rant*


----------



## LuolDeng

With the amount of FT's team will be getting we need to become better at _making_ them.


----------



## DaBullz

9:15 left

Nocioni misses a 3

Snow boards.

Nocioni knocks Snow to the floor.

9:07 left


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> FJ: change into your plastic underwear. Luke Jackson is in the game.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

Wagner hits a 3.

Cavs up 9. 85-76

Bulls call timeout


----------



## HKF

I love this game.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Snow boards.


good one


----------



## DaBullz

8:53
Wagner, Harris, Luke Jackson, Anderson, Vareajeo

Traylor fouls. His 4th.

Curry to the line.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry misses the 1st FT
Curry missed the 2nd

Deng boards.

Deng against wagner. Post him up!

Curry called for 3 seconds.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Curry needs to make his free throws damnit.


----------



## ScottMay

Curry can't be doing the miss-two-free-throws and turn it over routine once the regular season starts.


----------



## DaBullz

6'8" Deng on 6'0" wagner. Can't the BUlls take advantage of this?

Traylor fouled and he hits.

87-76, Traylor to the line.

Misses the FT, deng boards


----------



## DaBullz

CUrry on the left wing. Throws it away.

Cavs throw it away. Deng comes up with it.

Deng has his shot blocked. Ball hits curry in the hands, goes OB.


----------



## DaBullz

Luke Jackson misses, AD boards.

Deng guarded by Jakcson. Misses.

Traylor with the board.

Duhon called for a foul. #2 on him.


----------



## bullet

Deng seems to board a lot in the 4th...


----------



## DaBullz

Skiles calls in the cavalry.

Wilks and Pargo in the game.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Game over. Wilks and Pargo in for Duhon and Deng.


----------



## DaBullz

Luke Jackson is fouled. He goes to the line

87-76
Missed the 1st
Hits the 2nd

12 point lead
7:00 left
Bulls have ZERO points this quarter


----------



## DaBullz

Pavlovich scores for Cavs
90-76
biggest lead for the cavs

Curry misses. AD grabs the miss, throws it in over his head.

BUlls 1st points of the quarter
90-78

Alley oop dunk for Pavlovich.

92-78


----------



## DaBullz

Pavlovich fouls Griffen.

5:52 left
92-78
timeout


----------



## ScottMay

Bulls take 5:48 to score their first hoop of the fourth quarter. Disgusting, preseason or no.

If Skiles doesn't intend to compete in the preseason games, just put an 0-8 up for the Bulls and don't play the games, practice instead.


----------



## HKF

Pavlovic catching alley-oops.


----------



## DaBullz

Testing a theory here.

Is cable working?


----------



## DaBullz

68 fouls in the game
32 on bulls
36 on cavs

Griffin to the FT line

Cavs with mostly scrubs

Misses the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd
92-79


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> Is it me or did tyson develop a real "kg" like jumpshot?


Is it ever just you ?


----------



## DaBullz

Traylor called for a moving pick.

Traylor's #5

sheesh


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it ever just you ?


:laugh:


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> FJ: change into your plastic underwear. Luke Jackson is in the game.


I very rarely wear any but when I do its normally something unusual


----------



## DaBullz

Wilks hits his 1st FT
Hits the 2nd

92-81

Bulls making a comeback!


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Curry can't be doing the miss-two-free-throws and turn it over routine once the regular season starts.


Sure he can


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls force a :24 clock violation.

Pargo misses the jumper. Varajao knocks it OB.

Griffen hits from the FT line

92-83


----------



## DaBullz

Pavlovich misses. Traylor gets the offensive board.

Wagner hits a 3.


----------



## LuolDeng

Dear Othella Harrington,
What in flying **** was that?
Sincerely,
KHinrich12


----------



## DaBullz

Harrington misses from the left side, Traylor boards again.

Luke Jackson misses the 3.

Harrington with the board. Harrington's long court pass is intercepted.

Traylor misses a 12 footer, Jackson's tip is blocked.

Traylor called for his 6th foul.

Hit the road jack!


----------



## DaBullz

Pargo hits the 1st
95-84
3:12 left
good again 95-85


----------



## DaBullz

Luke Jackson hits form the corner.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Pargo hits the 1st
> 95-84
> 3:12 left
> good again 95-85


What five do we have out there at the moment?


----------



## DaBullz

Wilks misses.

Foul on cavs

97-85 cavs
timeout


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> What five do we have out there at the moment?


Don't quote me on this, but...

Pargo, Wilkes, Curry, Harrington, Griffin.


----------



## Tersk

What are Chandlers stats?


----------



## Wynn

Will we have enough time after all of the Cavs foul out to score enough points to beat them?


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but...
> 
> Pargo, Wilkes, Curry, Harrington, Griffin.


That is not pretty.


What happened to Gordon?
Haven't heard from him since the beginning of the 2nd half.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but...
> 
> Pargo, Wilkes, Curry, Harrington, Griffin.


Oops.... my bad.

END QUOTE!!!!

Abort!


----------



## DaBullz

Harrington to the line
2:40 left
Hits both
97-87


----------



## Machinehead

Pargo and Wilks having to sing for their supper in GT 

Unfortunately its likely bad karaoke and one of them will end up in the NBA Soup Q 

Most likely - Jannero Pargo . 

Why ?

Silky Wilks has guaranteed cheddar baby


----------



## DaBullz

Cavs turn it over. Griffin with the ball.

AD has his shot blocked by Scott Williams. Williams called for his 5th foul, though.

Note: if these guys foul out for the Cavs, they'll have to bring back their starters...


----------



## DaBullz

2:10 left

Wagner hits his 4th three of the night.

14 points for him

AD has his shot blocked on the fast break (long pass)

Cavs miss and bulls board


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> That is not pretty.
> 
> 
> What happened to Gordon?
> Haven't heard from him since the beginning of the 2nd half.


Probably being taught a lesson from Scott "Miyagi" Skiles 

He's probably out in the parking lot polishing management's cars with the mantra of "Wax on ! Wax Off" ringing in his ears

Huh ?

Wait to the playoffs ... it'll be worth it


----------



## DaBullz

Pargo misses. Wagner comes up with teh loose ball
100-88

Luke Jackson misses the 3 with the :24 running out. Cavs get the offensive board.

< 1:00 left

Pavlovich is fouled by Harrington.


----------



## DaBullz

Paint the fence, eddy.


----------



## DaBullz

Pavlovich hits both

Wilks misses a runner in the lane. Missed everything.

Cavs run their offense.

Verajao gets fouled by Pargo.

102-88
:32 left


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Paint the fence, eddy.


Side .... Side ....


----------



## LuolDeng

Gordon was in serious foul trouble.


----------



## DaBullz

Hits the 1st
103-88
Hits the 2nd
104-88

AD shoots from top of the key, misses.

Varajao boards.

:12 left

Cavs dribble the clock down and out.


----------



## ScottMay

Time of game: 4 hours, 13 minutes.


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Time of game: 4 hours, 13 minutes.


Well at least its bang for the paying customer's buck


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably being taught a lesson from Scott "Miyagi" Skiles
> 
> He's probably out in the parking lot polishing management's cars with the mantra of "Wax on ! Wax Off" ringing in his ears
> 
> Huh ?
> 
> Wait to the playoffs ... it'll be worth it


And instead of a ripe young Elisabeth Shue Eddy's romantic interest is Jerry Krause's wife, Thelma.


----------



## DaBullz

My impressions of the Bulls after 3 games.

Duhon has earned more burn than Gordon.

Deng is our starting 2. Skiles better find a way to post him up.

Nocioni reminds me of Ed Nealy. Just slightly better.

Pargo, Wilks, Trybanksi should be cut.

Reiner is surprisingly good, but let's see if he can do it against NBA guys who're going to stick with their teams.

SKiles is not interested in winning these pre-season games. Maybe the team isn't, either. Their better players couldn't score for 5 minutes of Q4 tonight.


----------



## ScottMay

Joe Tait is the crustiest man alive. He sounds like he's broadcasting the game from a cramped, muggy, overheated studio apartment while wearing a wifebeater.


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, johnston797, Dan Rosenbaum*, Wynn, F.Jerzy, ScottMay*, Darius Miles Davis, ChiBulls2315*, happygrinch, Chi_Lunatic*, rusty*, Spyfy, pmtan99, numlock, samdge, Cochise, JRose5*, Johnny Mac*, PennyHardaway, ballafromthenorth, Aesop, beck253*, Bulls96*, futuristxen, bullet, KwaZulu, Chicago N VA, Bolts, CiMa, elias03, mizenkay*, KHinrich12, Jujuba, FrankTheTank, JamminJameer, franky5183, DaBullz)


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> My impressions of the Bulls after 3 games.
> 
> Duhon has earned more burn than Gordon.
> 
> Deng is our starting 2. Skiles better find a way to post him up.
> 
> Nocioni reminds me of Ed Nealy. Just slightly better.
> 
> Pargo, Wilks, Trybanksi should be cut.
> 
> Reiner is surprisingly good, but let's see if he can do it against NBA guys who're going to stick with their teams.
> 
> SKiles is not interested in winning these pre-season games. Maybe the team isn't, either. Their better players couldn't score for 5 minutes of Q4 tonight.


Good analysis top to bottom. I think Duhon knows how to play within himself more than Gordon does, and the same can be said for Deng. Duke runs that kind of system that teaches every player on the team to be a roleplayer. Ben Gordon is still struggling with it, but I think he'll come into his own sooner or later.


----------



## bullet

DaBullz is the man 


thank U for making my night less boring , great live updates , again , hard work much appreciated!

Yeah - but we lost.

It's the period of time our team just loses consertration and r not on court!

beginning of 4th quarter in this game , the whole 2nd quarter against Celts...

we have the ability to get blown away in 2 minutes like no other team


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Joe Tait is the crustiest man alive. He sounds like he's broadcasting the game from a cramped, muggy, overheated studio apartment while wearing a wifebeater.


:laugh: 

did you hear him rip on the stat girl? hilarious.


duhon makes this team.

deng is gonna be great. 

where oh where was frank williams?

oh, and did the bulls just decide not to play in the 4th? what was going on there?


----------



## Johnny Mac

One thing that I've overlooked about our offseason, is that we've got guys who can rebound exceptionally at every position (except center). I have to wonder if that is intentional. 

When we have Hinrich, Deng, Nocioni and Chandler on the floor at PG, SG, SF and PF, thats a *great* rebounding team. Gordon is also a very good rebounder at the guard position. 

That really takes pressure off Curry to be an elite rebounder, and I give Paxson props for putting him in that position.


----------



## FrankTheTank

God, the postgame show is so bad. "the bulls had a 12-3 run in the second that really seemed to help them."


----------



## KwaZulu

*But they're getting better...*

...much better. I think that if Pax and Skiles get a good, solid, tough bunch of team players together, it makes it a lot easier to bring in one superstar and go over the top. They also don't have to get a superman as everyone will be doing their jobs. I think that makes us a much more attractive destination for one or two big talents. And we may end up with them developing out of the current squad anyway.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Nocioni reminds me of Ed Nealy. Just slightly better.


 

 

Last night a star, tonight a dog??


----------



## KwaZulu

*And one more thing...*

..and I apologize if this stirs it up unneccessarily, but...if Deng features at 2, what do we do with Gordon? Do we let him back up at 2 or do we see whether he can play 1 well, with all the versatility that may bring? Or do we develop him somewhat and then use him in a trade to get another key need for the team?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night a star, tonight a dog??


Go look at the play-by-play in this thread at the start of Q3. Notice how prominent Nocioni's name is.


----------



## droppinknowledge

how did nocioni do?


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Go look at the play-by-play in this thread at the start of Q3. Notice how prominent Nocioni's name is.


No time.

Just explain the ' Ed Nealy' reference...


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> ..and I apologize if this stirs it up unneccessarily, but...if Deng features at 2, what do we do with Gordon? Do we let him back up at 2 or do we see whether he can play 1 well, with all the versatility that may bring? Or do we develop him somewhat and then use him in a trade to get another key need for the team?


Gordon would fill the spot that Deng was going to fill, 6th man. Gordons scoring off the bench would be very helpful. He could backup Hinrich and/or Deng.


----------



## DaBullz

Nealy was a bruiser. Nocioni is too.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Nealy was a bruiser. Nocioni is too.


Thanks.

And Deng?


Whats your outlook for the team now? I've never felt that Gordon had a longterm future here, btw...


----------



## bullet

*Re: And one more thing...*



> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> ..and I apologize if this stirs it up unneccessarily, but...if Deng features at 2, what do we do with Gordon? Do we let him back up at 2 or do we see whether he can play 1 well, with all the versatility that may bring? Or do we develop him somewhat and then use him in a trade to get another key need for the team?


I'm far from giving up on Gordon , I think he's much better than what he's shown so far...

And we do need his scoring , even if he backs up Deng/Kirk...


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And Deng?
> 
> 
> Whats your outlook for the team now? I've never felt that Gordon had a longterm future here, btw...


This is going to be a brutal season.

We don't have a solid starting lineup, and we have very poor depth. If we get in any kind of foul trouble at all, it's going to be a tough game.

I'm happy Chandler's looking healthy. Curry's looking about the same as last season. Hinrich doesn't look anything close to as good as the end of last season (yet).

Deng looks solid, but not spectactular. Gordon HAS to develop into a useful player in a hurry. Nocioni won't hurt and won't help, he'll just use up minutes.

A repeat of 23 wins is starting to look good as a prediction. But that could all change if Paxson makes an actual good trade at the deadline.


----------



## DaBullz

I should add that if Gordon develops nicely, we have another point guard controversey. All over again.

And, sadly, it looks to me like a guy with ERob's skills would really help the team.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Deng looks solid, but not spectactular.


What kind of game does he bring?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I should add that if Gordon develops nicely, we have another point guard controversey. All over again.
> 
> And, sadly, it looks to me like a guy with ERob's skills would really help the team.


Damn right it would. That has always been true. He is a freak athlete. He has skills (he has lapses in skills as well). Unfortunately, its like Viet Nam: We have to win ERob's Heart and Mind. And its a battle we apparently can't win.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind of game does he bring?


I've described Deng as a smaller version of Elton Brand. He'll put up decent numbers, but he's not going to affect our ability to win very much. I like his all-around game a lot. He's looking so far to be the better of our two picks.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn right it would. That has always been true. He is a freak athlete. He has skills (he has lapses in skills as well). Unfortunately, its like Viet Nam: We have to win ERob's Heart and Mind. And its a battle we apparently can't win.


As I see it, our lineup is something like this (without ERob):

Hinrich
Deng
Curry
Nocioni
Chandler

Who's our backup 2 and backup 3?

ERob fits either/both spots quite well.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

How many minutes do you think we will see Deng play? Nocioni play? Gordon play?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> How many minutes do you think we will see Deng play? Nocioni play? Gordon play?


Deng: 40 if possible
Nocioni: 40 if possible
Gordon: 24


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I've described Deng as a smaller version of Elton Brand.


A 6'8" baller with a PF's game starting at SG?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> A 6'8" baller with a PF's game starting at SG?


Look at it as a 1G 3F 1C lineup.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Deng kinda is a 2,3, 4. He really is a bizarre player, in a very good way.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> This is going to be a brutal season.
> 
> We don't have a solid starting lineup, and we have very poor depth. If we get in any kind of foul trouble at all, it's going to be a tough game.
> 
> I'm happy Chandler's looking healthy. Curry's looking about the same as last season. Hinrich doesn't look anything close to as good as the end of last season (yet).
> 
> Deng looks solid, but not spectactular. Gordon HAS to develop into a useful player in a hurry. Nocioni won't hurt and won't help, he'll just use up minutes.
> 
> A repeat of 23 wins is starting to look good as a prediction. But that could all change if Paxson makes an actual good trade at the deadline.


This is the most honest assesment I've read about anyone about their favorite team on the board. 

I'm not a BUlls fan and feel the same way about the Bulls and I'm not dissing the Bulls. I just think they have way 2 young a team. 

I agree about Gordon. He seemed like a suspect choice to me from the beginning because of his size and Hinrich. 

Deng and Nocioni young and inexperienced in NBA ball. 

Curry doesn't have a big man impact on the game at all. If healthy I think Chandler could have an impact because the things he do well help teams win thats rebounding and shot blocking. Seems like with him there's been too much fascination with what he doesn't do well instead of what he does well. He could become Camby like which helps you win. 

Bulls fans are still on the treadmill of waiting on development. But patience is the key still. 

If Crawford has a big year its gonna really make the Bulls look bad.


----------



## DaBullz

Realize that Paxson's moves last season left us extremely thin at guard. We had a long stretch of games where we had no choice but to play Crawford and Hinrich for 40 minutes each.

This season's roster looks no different to me. We're desparately in need of an SG if we're going to play Deng at SF, and we're desparately in need of an SF if we play Deng at SG.

Without ERob in the mix (looks like he'll be IR/doghouse all season), we're going to have to rely on two 30-something crippled veterans in Griffin and Pietowski, neither are guys I think we can count on for any kind of significant minutes.

Maybe we'll be able to use a Duhon/Hinrich backcourt some. Or maybe we'll be able to use Gordon and Hinrich together some. 

An injury to Deng or Nocioni would mean we'd be trolling for an NBDL player to play a huge amount of minutes for us.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Realize that Paxson's moves last season left us extremely thin at guard. We had a long stretch of games where we had no choice but to play Crawford and Hinrich for 40 minutes each.
> 
> This season's roster looks no different to me. We're desparately in need of an SG if we're going to play Deng at SF, and we're desparately in need of an SF if we play Deng at SG.
> 
> Without ERob in the mix (looks like he'll be IR/doghouse all season), we're going to have to rely on two 30-something crippled veterans in Griffin and Pietowski, neither are guys I think we can count on for any kind of significant minutes.
> 
> Maybe we'll be able to use a Duhon/Hinrich backcourt some. Or maybe we'll be able to use Gordon and Hinrich together some.
> 
> An injury to Deng or Nocioni would mean we'd be trolling for an NBDL player to play a huge amount of minutes for us.


I was also thinking of a Duhon/Kirk backcourt , seems to me it might work.

Cavs signed L Harris for 2.5 mil for one season.Since Nocioni did not take all the mle we could have signed him to a 2 year or something , and he'd be our best option at sg... damn


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn right it would. That has always been true. He is a freak athlete. He has skills (he has lapses in skills as well). Unfortunately, its like Viet Nam: We have to win ERob's Heart and Mind. And its a battle we apparently can't win.


There has to be a heart and mind to be won in the first place

Tho I guess that gives greater clarity to the phrasing : "hollow win"


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> I was also thinking of a Duhon/Kirk backcourt , seems to me it might work.
> 
> Cavs signed L Harris for 2.5 mil for one season.Since Nocioni did not take all the mle we could have signed him to a 2 year or something , and he'd be our best option at sg... damn


It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to bring back Kendall Gill for another season. He actually CAN play SG and can handle plenty of minutes. We're really stacked at PG to the point of absurdity.


----------



## DaBullz

ST. LOUIS (Ticker) -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas scored 15 of his 17 points in the first quarter and the Cleveland Cavaliers used a late run to post a 104-88 preseason victory over the Chicago Bulls.

The teams were tied, 74-74, after three quarters before Cleveland used an 18-4 run over the first 6:08 of the final period to pull away.

Ilgauskas made 7-of-9 shots for Cleveland, which had dropped its preseason opener. Dajuan Wagner sank 4-of-4 3-pointers and scored 12 points.

Playing just 22 minutes, LeBron James scored 11 points while making just 3-of-10 shots.

Chicago's Eddy Curry continued his strong preseason, scoring 22 points to lead the Bulls for the second straight game. Rookie Luol Deng added 17 on 6-of-11 shooting.


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to bring back Kendall Gill for another season. He actually CAN play SG and can handle plenty of minutes. We're really stacked at PG to the point of absurdity.


Kendall is selling real estate 

And he was heard to utter the words after he walked out of his exit interview last year when quizzed as to whether he would be back ...

_ I'd rather slam my nuts in a drawer _

Apparently he borrowed the line from some wanker that posts on a basketball board


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Kendall is selling real estate
> 
> And he was heard to utter the words after he walked out of his exit interview last year when quizzed as to whether he would be back ...
> 
> _ I'd rather slam my nuts in a drawer _
> 
> Apparently he borrowed the line from some wanker that posts on a basketball board


:laugh:


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> ST. LOUIS (Ticker) -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas scored 15 of his 17 points in the first quarter and the Cleveland Cavaliers used a late run to post a 104-88 preseason victory over the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> The teams were tied, 74-74, after three quarters before Cleveland used an 18-4 run over the first 6:08 of the final period to pull away.
> 
> Ilgauskas made 7-of-9 shots for Cleveland, which had dropped its preseason opener. Dajuan Wagner sank 4-of-4 3-pointers and scored 12 points.
> 
> Playing just 22 minutes, LeBron James scored 11 points while making just 3-of-10 shots.
> 
> Chicago's Eddy Curry continued his strong preseason, scoring 22 points to lead the Bulls for the second straight game. Rookie Luol Deng added 17 on 6-of-11 shooting.


Hmmph. Who was guarding Lebron all night?

No-chee-oh-nee

While I'm not convinced Chapu will ever be an All-NBA defender, he will regularly be matched up against the opposition's best 2 or 3. I love watching him get after it defensively and crash the boards too.


----------



## bullet

Box score

notice we have 2 total blocks and only 1 by Tyson.

Ben with only 13 minutes???!

we gave the cavs 20 off boards - thats too much!


----------



## bullet

total of 11 asts and 20 to , when that happens - U lose!


----------



## DaBullz

Othella Harrington showing why F. Jerzy had the hots for trading Crawford for him all last season.

In just 7 minutes, he shot 6 FTs and grabbed 3 boards.

Per 48 minutes, those numbers are incredible.


----------



## JRose5

Can Old Man Piatkowski not handle more then 8 minutes, or does he feel he's too good for it?
Hell, if I was the Polish Rifle I'd take preseason as an insult, he's too good for that ****.


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Othella Harrington showing why F. Jerzy had the hots for trading Crawford for him all last season.
> 
> In just 7 minutes, he shot 6 FTs and grabbed 3 boards.
> 
> Per 48 minutes, those numbers are incredible.


You must have me confused for somebody else 

Tim Thomas yes 

But Othella the Fella ?


----------



## FrankTheTank

Even if the bulls suck again this season, the dunks are getting pretty sweet.....


----------



## MirageRon

Ben Gordon only played 13 minutes because of his 5 fouls. He was in foul trouble the whole night.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>MirageRon</b>!
> Ben Gordon only played 13 minutes because of his 5 fouls. He was in foul trouble the whole night.


Thats one more thing he gotta learn to avoid in the league - foul trouble!


----------



## FrankTheTank

With the new girly foul rules, it seems like everyone has had trouble with them.


----------



## futuristxen

The Cavs are just a lot better than us. They're shaping up very nicely. Drafting Lebron saved one Paxson brother. John needs his Lebron.

I'll be happy if we can stay with the Bobcats.


----------



## MirageRon

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The Cavs are just a lot better than us. They're shaping up very nicely. Drafting Lebron saved one Paxson brother. John needs his Lebron.
> 
> I'll be happy if we can stay with the Bobcats.


That's a good summary. I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Johnjo

Man I wouldn't go so far as to bash us that much. Yes, it ended up being a big difference in the score but that is because we had scrubs playing the entire last quarter. 

Although I believe the Cavs will finish with a better record, this team is a lot better than the BobCats. This team is something it hasn't been since the Jordan days, an actual team. None of the past few seasons have had actual teams going out there, just a group of throw-together players and poor excuses for coaches.

This team might not be fantastic this year, but it will be damn exciting. And with how Tyson and Eddy are looking, give the rest of the rooks a year to develop, and this team will start to look VERY SCARY.


----------



## MirageRon

> Originally posted by <b>Johnjo</b>!
> Man I wouldn't go so far as to bash us that much. Yes, it ended up being a big difference in the score but that is because we had scrubs playing the entire last quarter.
> 
> Although I believe the Cavs will finish with a better record, this team is a lot better than the BobCats. This team is something it hasn't been since the Jordan days, an actual team. None of the past few seasons have had actual teams going out there, just a group of throw-together players and poor excuses for coaches.
> 
> This team might not be fantastic this year, but it will be damn exciting. And with how Tyson and Eddy are looking, give the rest of the rooks a year to develop, and this team will start to look VERY SCARY.


This team SCARY??? I've heard that for the past 3 years now and I have yet to see any evidence that this team will be such. Don't get me wrong, I hope they will be good, but my doubting mind tells me different.


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>MirageRon</b>!
> Ben Gordon only played 13 minutes because of his 5 fouls. He was in foul trouble the whole night.


Gotta play defense with your feet...EVERYBODY'S got to play defense with their feet or these game will start to last longer than NFL Monday Night Football.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

I waited for hours and hours on the canadian sports channels to see highlights of these dunks or anything from these games.. but they'd rather show canadian football and how bars are coping with the loss of hockey :upset: anyone have a link to where I could see highlights or something? I've given up trying to find anything on tv...


----------



## HKF

If Duhon is truly the back-up PG, maybe the Bulls should look into finding a trade for Gordon. 

A place like the Lakers would be a good place for him, if they sent you Kareem Rush, Jumaine Jones and Luke Walton for Ben Gordon. 

Rush and Walton would be the kind of role players the Bulls could use too. I think the salaries match up too. 

New Bulls roster:

PG - Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG - Kareem Rush/Luol Deng/Eric Piatkowski
SF - Andres Nocioni/Luke Walton/Jumaine Jones
PF - Tyson Chandler/Othella Harrington
C - Eddy Curry/Antonio Davis

Rush can shoot from the perimeter and Walton is a jack of all trades, Pax/Skiles kind of player. 

I think this could be a good deal for the Bulls if they wanted it. Jones only has a year on his deal and Walton can be re-signed for a nice salary and Rush is still on a cheap rookie deal. Just have to wait till Dec. 15th to make this move. 

Chicago trades: Ben Gordon ( ppg, rpg, apg in minutes)
Chicago receives: SF Jumaine Jones	(2.2 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 8.9 minutes)
SG Kareem Rush	(6.4 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 17.3 minutes)
PF Luke Walton	(2.4 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.6 apg in 10.1 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +11.0 ppg, +4.8 rpg, and +2.7 apg.

L.A. Lakers trades: SF Jumaine Jones	(2.2 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 8.9 minutes)
SG Kareem Rush	(6.4 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 17.3 minutes)
PF Luke Walton	(2.4 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.6 apg in 10.1 minutes)
L.A. Lakers receives: Ben Gordon	( ppg, rpg, apg in games)
Change in team outlook: -11.0 ppg, -4.8 rpg, and -2.7 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Johnjo

> Originally posted by <b>MirageRon</b>!
> 
> 
> This team SCARY??? I've heard that for the past 3 years now and I have yet to see any evidence that this team will be such. Don't get me wrong, I hope they will be good, but my doubting mind tells me different.



This team looks a lot different now that it has the past 3 seasons.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>Johnjo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> This team looks a lot different now that it has the past 3 seasons.


Yeah, those shiny new uniforms do have a different look. Not sure if I like it........LOL:grinning:


----------



## spongyfungy




----------



## BenDengGo

gr8 work spongy !

holy cow, awesome dunk by chandler, that one with the backboard !!!


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> http://www.sms1.biz/bulls-cavs-highlights.avi


Thanks man.. those were sweet.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Johnjo</b>!
> Man I wouldn't go so far as to bash us that much. Yes, it ended up being a big difference in the score but that is because we had scrubs playing the entire last quarter.


We had Scrubs playing the entire game.

We came back in the game on a lineup that had David Jackson...a guy that was only playing because Silas wanted to do the kid a favor and give him a chance to be seen by other teams.

Our team is scary. But not for good reasons. We have the possibility to somehow be worse than last years team. If we have ANY injuries we are completely sunk. Unless it's a PG that goes down, I guess.


----------



## DaBullz

We had our starters in the game for the first part of Q4. Nocioni pretty much shot us out of the game. You can see it in this thread if you go back a few pages to the start of Q4 and look at all the plays they apparently ran for him.


----------

